# Is Linked in popular in NZ?



## chellebubbles (Aug 21, 2010)

Im thinking of the best way to promote myself to potential employers, and think giving them the link to my profile on linked in would be beneficial as it holds recommendations, saves me having to give them a number of Email addresses to contact. If it's not big in NZ yet is there anything similar? 
Thanks


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm certainly on it, and so are most of my friends in the IT industry over here. So definitely nothing lost in keeping it up to date!


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

I agree with topcat, it's certainly pretty widespread as far as I can see so certainly worth keeping it up to date and trying to build a network.


----------

